# A few of my Chrysiridia Madagascariensis, the most beautiful moth in the world.



## Ted (Sep 7, 2007)

i just got through mounting two of them and thought i'd stop and post some pics before they went into the glass cases
these are some of my recent additions,some Uraniidae,..my favorite moth,they are day flyers which may very well account for their brilliant colors. these are known as Urania riphaeus, or Chrysiridia madagascariensis, of Madagascar.

these pictures cannot even do them a bit of justice, these metallic beauties just glow even in dark light..and the colors shift as the light changes, as you may see in these various pics..and notice the dorsal side of the wings, andf these guys have an almost five inch wingspan!!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

:drool:  <-- As simple and self explanitory as it gets!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Sep 7, 2007)

Awsome stuff! Ever looked at them under UV light? Maybe they show some different colours then?


----------



## Ted (Sep 7, 2007)

Cirith Ungol said:


> Awsome stuff! Ever looked at them under UV light? Maybe they show some different colours then?


you know..i havent!
i think i should try that..maybe i can locate one and see. soon.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 7, 2007)

wow! didn't think moths can be that colorful,very impressed.


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice...Where'd you get them and how much did it set you back? ~ Rex


----------



## Ted (Sep 7, 2007)

KingRex said:


> Very nice...Where'd you get them and how much did it set you back? ~ Rex


thanks!
i got them from some worldwide importer/ exporters i met in the remote davis mountains recently.
they just gave them to me!..along with an invite to go to Columbia with them this year!!:}


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw this thread yesterday but didn't know what to say   .  What do the caterpillars look like?  I'd love to go to Columbia but I'm sure I'd get thrown in jail because they'd find my clothes stuffed with bugs at the airport.


----------



## Ted (Sep 8, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I saw this thread yesterday but didn't know what to say   .  What do the caterpillars look like?  I'd love to go to Columbia but I'm sure I'd get thrown in jail because they'd find my clothes stuffed with bugs at the airport.


i cant find a pic of the larvae..but they are  whitish-yellow with black spots and red feet and is covered in club-ended black setae.

yeah...i was thinking about the columbia trip..the problem isnt so much with bringing them back..but bringing them back alive.
i dont know how many of those big arse bugs i could fit in my clothes..i did bring some live longhorn species back from jamaica in my pants..[dont ask.] 
however..the people i m going to columbia with[hopefully] are straight up, and make sure to kill everything immediately[this is done to keep the specimens in perfect shape, as they will get torn up if they stay in containers, and wont be worth as much.]


----------

